# Double Din in a Dodge Ram



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Ok, so i had alota time today to work on stuff, so i got 2 obs done i needed to go for some local guys. This one first, Double din dash conversion in a dodge ram.
Started out with the factory bezel, cut to make a double din kit fit and inserts of the side and glued them in








Masked off the lip of the kit and applied some filler, i chose to do the whole panel because it is all being painted a new color.








3 hours of sanding later and its ready for paint, i touched up a few spots after this pic








primed 








I got it finished today, pics are not working for some reason ill post them up of it installed when i figure out why.

Enjoy


----------



## craighardy (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks good, nice alternative to buying the factory Nav. panel.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks good but I gotta ask, why so much filler? You like sanding?? lol


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

No I hate sanding, i did it on thanksgiving, just mixed up the rest of the filler i had, added too much hardener. So i just threw it on to just get it on there, sucked but at least i got it done.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

craighardy said:


> Looks good, nice alternative to buying the factory Nav. panel.


What does that look like?

I'd bet this molded panel looks smoother, unless the factory nav panel doesn't have separate pieces on it.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am going to have to do the same thing to my 03 dodge ram, except I am using a single din unit in place.

Hav you ever had body filler crack after applying it?


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

kh971 said:


> I am going to have to do the same thing to my 03 dodge ram, except I am using a single din unit in place.
> 
> Hav you ever had body filler crack after applying it?


It shouldn't as long as you don't bend it and contort it.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

kh971 said:


> I am going to have to do the same thing to my 03 dodge ram, except I am using a single din unit in place.
> 
> Hav you ever had body filler crack after applying it?


Ive only had it crack when too much was used, just dont try to build it up too much.

Do you not like the look of the dash kits? If you want to make it easy, use the dodge dash kit and just use body filler to cover the seams.

Unlike i did use thin coats to cut down on your sanding.

And ive seen and used the double din nav panels for the durangos and others and ive heard of them making one for a Ram, however I do not see how as dash cutting is required to get a double din to fit.


----------



## checkeredSKIM89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 2005 dodge ram and I just bought a double din. I was planning on cutting the dash myself but looks like you did a pretty sick job. Would you be interested in doing another one.?


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

of course sent you a pm


----------



## whotah82 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice work man


----------



## cquestad (Apr 24, 2009)

I want one too!

Email coming...

Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## MikeLopez05 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to have one made also


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

It's funny...everyone wants one, but how many are serious.
I get people all the time wanting a double din in their tahoe/suburban/etc, and they're all about it until I tell them how much it would be to redo the dash to look factory.

I've been doing dash mods (mold in double din, finish, texture, paint--looks factory) *and* install the Nav for $250 and people are like "Can't you do no better?" when it should be around $350-500 depending on the vehicle.

Jay


----------



## MikeLopez05 (Jul 18, 2009)

well i wouldnt need it installed, but i am not very skilled in fabricating so if i had to pay 150-200 for the dash kit i would not mind. Way i see it is im saving myself the headache


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

craighardy said:


> Looks good, nice alternative to buying the factory Nav. panel.


Factory Nav panel is only available for '05+ rams, before that you need to build like this to fit a double DIN. 

to the OP, dash looks good.


----------



## chessieman (Jul 30, 2009)

How much did you have to cut our inside the dash?? Have been wanting to do this but scared to start hacking on that plastic inside of dash. Looks like just some off of the piece below where the radio goes but???

Thanks for any input or help..


----------



## pardegt (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work. You went a step beyond me as I did the same with my dakota by cutting the larger hole in the bezel with a dremel. I then took the bezel and side pieces to work and used a belt sander to sand the pieces until I had a real good fit. Then I just glued them in and used the bezel as is, maintaining the factory texture and color. Also had to rework the metal substructure quite a bit to accommodate the new head unit.


----------



## bm150280 (Aug 5, 2009)

nice job. Looks great!


----------



## hill115sided (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anybody know where I would find a kit for the lower pocket of a 2005 Dodge Ram?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Make one, there isnt one.


----------



## bimmerd00d (Jan 16, 2011)

I just paid a shop in Denton to do this friday, and found this site saturday. Damnit lol. I had an '05 Ram 2500, the kit looks good, but yours is clearly better. Maybe i'll get with you sometime to see if there's improvement to be made. The shop made the tolerance so low that i had to sand it a bit so my Sony XAV-70bt would open. Now the sony has an issue that needs replacement so i'll spend some time with the sandpaper on it to make sure it fits this time  Great looking setup though.


----------

